# Fuente N5AV de Noblex 32lcd813H o Sanyo 32XH4 chasis UH2-L



## flaco-urbano (Sep 11, 2016)

Hola a todos.
El problema inicial, era ausencia de tensión en el lado secundario y tampoco funcionaba el PFC.
Medí varios componentes y tensiones, y no encontré nada.
Luego retiré el diodo D608 y allí la fuente generó las tensiones de 12V y 24V, pero seguía sin funcionar el PFC.
Vuelvo a soldar el diodo y ahora retiro R630, y ahora funciona el PFC (400V en el filtro principal) y tengo las tensiones de 12V y 24V.

Creo el IC L6599 está detectando una situación anormal, pero ya no se por donde encarar y cualquier ayuda y/o sugerencia será bienvenida.

PD: Los componentes indicados dentro de rectángulos en el diagrama adjunto, es lo que medí.  

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2017)

Se le rompió la fuente , no tiene ni 12 , ni 24 V 

Si tiene 5 V StandBy continuamente y 12 Vdc de PWR-ON cuando intento encenderlo , los 12 V le llegan entonces al L65599D.

De led rojo pasa a verde unos segundos y vuelve a rojo.

Alguien tendrá el diagrama de esa fuente ?  Lo que viene en los datasheets de los televisores es hasta ridículo  .

O alguien que tenga experiencia en ésta fuente


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 8, 2017)

Aquí te subo el manual de servicio con algunas anotaciones que hice.



Lo que me llama la atención es que dices que al ordenar el encendido tienes 12V. Y si tienes 12V deberías tener los 24V... controla que el rectificador de 24V no este con falso contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2017)

Gracias  !No , no tengo los 12 ni 24 V .

Al darle encendido y mientras pasa de led rojo a led verde , tengo 12 V de alimentación en el L65599D y en la pata PWR-ON de la fuente , durante 3 segundos.

Ya me pongo a verlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2018)

Acabo de arreglar esa fuente con el mismo problema , con ésta solución : http://www.planetatecnico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=54077&p=140960#p140960


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2018)

Todos dicen revise todo, y la mayoría no tiene como medir capacitores, y esos estan allí no de adorno, cumplen funcione específicas en el diseño y si tienen problemas afectan el funcionamiento.
Cuando se probo de todo y todo parece estar bien sospechar de los capacitores

Por otro lado auque mida bien no  significa que lo este
En la fuente del philips 26 el primero que hubo aquí se le habia cambiado todo lo dañado y la fuente no arrancaba, fue un quebradero, el   problema? un zener de 12V que medía "bien" pero que no funcionaba

Otro TV con STR6707, arrancaba pero no alcanzaba la tensión nominal, recorrio talleres por todo lado, lo  llevaron a BsAs y de allí lo trajeron hasta que llego a nuestras manos, en BsAs le rebobinaro el choper lo que fue un gran error porque no lo dejaron igual, supuestamente todo el material estab bien, cambiamos el STR y lo mismo tras ponerme a analizarlo, los pulsos estaban pero no se integraba debidamente, y claro allí esta el problema, no filtra, el filtro en cuestión con el ESR meter daba buenísimo, yo lo cambie en base a razonamiento, y efectivamente era eso, aunque el ESR daba como bueno estaba desvalorizado tenía menos de la mitad de la capacidad.

Cuando escucho todo el material esta ok, desconfío.........................


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 15, 2018)

Muy buen dato!!!  DOSMETROS.
Gracias, y de inmediato voy a anotar eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Estoy arreglando el sonido de uno de ellos , *tambiés es un problema clásico de éste modelo*.

El aparato en cuestión funciona unas 4 horas perfectamente , pasado ese lapso comienza a cortajearse el audio y finalmente enmudece.

El problema viene por la falta de 9Vdc , eso lo maneja el IC401 BA09FPP en cápsula TO252-3.

Medí todos los electrolíticos de filtrado de esa alimentación y estaban bien , no obstante los reemplacé a todos . . .  problema persiste y es por el calentamiento del BA09FPP que entonces entra en protección.

Las plaquetas suelen estar tostadas ahí , éstas son fotos de las que se venden por MercadoLibre :







https://http2.mlstatic.com/main-cin...co-D_NQ_NP_904525-MLA25453165241_032017-F.jpg

https://http2.mlstatic.com/noblex-3...r-D_NQ_NP_654044-MLA26116859894_102017-F.wjpg

Es bastante gracioso , aunque el integrado está debajo , soplando levemente la plaqueta por encima reaparece el sonido Muajajaja 

Cómo no tenía un BA09FPP le puse provisoriamente un LM7809  y está funcionando . . . aparentemente con años de funcionar a tanta temperatura se degrada . . .


----------



## dantonio (Feb 22, 2018)

Subo esta información deseandote sea útil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Gracias Dantonio ! , ya me pongo a leerlos  y así aprendo algo , ya que para mi los LCD son sólo un hobby  o cómo éstos un caso de necesidad personal . 

Por suerte éstos dos tenían falla clásica , uno el capacitor ese de la fuente y el otro el tema del sonido que lo resolví yo , ya que no encontré esa solución en interner  

Al final al LM7809 le podría haber cortado 3/4 de aleta y soldarlo cómo SMD , después de una hora andando se lo podía sostener con los dedos , al límite , supongo unos 60ºC , entonces lo monté de tal manera que quedó toda la parte metálica apoyada contra el chasis de chapa + grasa siliconada  Amen !

Saludos !


----------



## dantonio (Feb 22, 2018)

Me alegro que ya se encuentre en marcha ese aparato.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Eran los dos descompuestos , uno la fuente y el otro el audio , primero pasé la fuente de aqui para alla y quedó uno andando y el otro con dos problemas 

Gracias


----------



## dantonio (Feb 22, 2018)

Inicialmente intente subir esta otra información complementaria pero el conjunto 
excedia el peso máximo admitido, pero recapacitando entiendo que valdría la pena 
que quede agrupada en este mismo post. 

Nota: 
        La misma ha sido obtenida por gentileza del autor desde la Web, en forma libre.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

Buenas, estoy intentando reparar la tv Sanyo Modelo lcd 32xh4 que no enciende, primeramente no tenia ningún voltaje pero el led de Stby parpadeaba por momentos en rojo, me fije y encontré el_* C655*_ 470PF (471 X 2KV) fuera de su valor y algunas soldaduras frias, luego de eso la tv entregó el voltaje de 5v por momentos de una manera rara.: al conectar la Tv tengo 5V brevemente y luego cae a 0V, estando aun la tv conectada, al desconectarla la tv de CA el voltaje de 5v aparece brevemente (con la Tv ya desconectada) y luego cae a 0 V . En el Pin de 32 V desde el momento que conecto la Tv tengo 2,2 V estables. Luego no tengo ningún otro voltaje
Otro dato, desconectado la fuente del resto de la Tv si tengo los 5 V estables, pero en la linea 32V sigo teniendo 2,2V , además en todo momento se escucha como un zumbido en la fuente, y por último, al desencufar la tv de CA la fuente como que se "Descarga" solo , en el filtro principal rápidamente su voltaje cae a 0V.
Les agradecería cualquier aporte al respecto


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Sube fotos con el TV destapado para ver cómo se conectan las placas entre sí (a diferencia tuya, nosotros no podemos saber eso al no tener el TV al frente nuestro).

Además, sube fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> desconectado la fuente del resto de la Tv sí tengo los 5 V estables, pero en la linea 32V sigo teniendo 2,2V


Los +32V se activan con la orden ON/OFF que proviene de la tarjeta principal. (Terminal 2 de K602)


Adrian994 dijo:


> al conectar la Tv tengo 5V brevemente y luego cae a 0V


Es muy probable que exista un problema en la tarjeta principal.


Adrian994 dijo:


> Les agradecería cualquier aporte al respecto


Adjunto el manual de servicio. (Descargar las dos partes)


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

¿Entonces al alimentar con 5V al pin PW/ON debería de aparecer el de 32V?
Adjunto fotos de la TV


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> ¿Entonces al alimentar con 5V al pin PW/ON debería de aparecer el de 32V?


Así debe ser, si es que la fuente de poder se encuentra en buen estado.
Los +5V provienen del mismo transformador, (T602) así que debe estar funcionando, al menos ese sector.


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Según veo en el diagrama, también se deberían activar los 12v y 24v (además de los 32v), ya que todos esos voltajes se activan cuando el PFC entra en funcionamiento.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

Al soldar una resistencia de 1.1K  entre el PIN1 y PIN2 de K602  para simular la orden de encendido el foco en serie se iluminó fuertemente indicando un corto, además el zumbido que mencionaba se "aceleró". Así que asumo que tengo un buen corto y por ello se protegue la fuente.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2020)

Ya he mencionado en otras ocasiones que no es conveniente probar las fuentes conmutadas con lámparas incandescentes.
Conecta la fuente directamente, para eso tienen fusibles.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 26, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Según veo en el diagrama, también se deberían activar los 12v y 24v (además de los 32v), ya que todos esos voltajes se activan cuando el PFC entra en funcionamiento.


Tienes razón. Estuve leyendo más sobre ésta fuente y esos voltajes deberían de estar presente desde el primer momento que se conecte la TV a CA. Seguiré buscando algún corto o componente desvalorizado.


----------



## skynetronics (May 26, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Tienes razón. Estuve leyendo más sobre ésta fuente y esos voltajes deberían de estar presente desde el primer momento que se conecte la TV a CA. Seguiré buscando algún corto o componente desvalorizado.


Esos voltajes se activan con la orden de Power-ON (cuando simulas la orden de encendido).

Sigue la recomendación que te dio D@rkbytes. El tiene razón al decirte eso, ya que las lámparas en serie pueden "falsear" los estados reales de la fuente. Algunas fuentes cuando entran en funcionamiento iluminan la lámpara al máximo, haciéndote creer que hay algo en corto, cuando en realidad es por el consumo que hacen al activarse. 

En una ocasión me pasó lo mismo que te está pasando a ti. Una vez que reparé una fuente, cuando simulaba la orden de encendido la lámpara que estaba usando se iluminaba al máximo, y yo no quería conectarla directamente a la red eléctrica pensando en que había algo en corto. Al final sólo perdí algunos días revisándola una y otra vez, porque cuando finalmente me decidí a conectarla directo a AC, me percaté que en realidad la fuente estaba reparada hace varios días y sólo perdí tiempo, jajaja.

Para poder aprender, muchas veces tenemos que correr riesgos, aunque ello implique terminar de quemar algo .


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2020)

La lámpara en serie en este tipo de fuentes únicamente sirve para determinar corto circuito en el sector primario de la fuente de poder.
Y exclusivamente para las fuentes que son inactivas al conectarse a la red, o sea, las que únicamente proveen el voltaje de stand by.
En el caso de las fuentes de poder de Samsung que su estado es activo al estar desconectadas de la tarjeta principal, no es conveniente su uso.
La lámpara se suele usar cuando se encuentra el fusible de entrada abierto, porque eso puede ser indicativo de un problema en el sector primario.
En dado caso que existiera un corto en el sector primario de la fuente, la lámpara se encendería a su máximo brillo y no habría voltaje en el puente rectificador.
Los cortos en los sectores secundarios suelen tener protecciones y por eso no es necesaria la lámpara.
Otro motivo para no usar la lámpara en serie en este tipo de fuentes es, porque mediante un divisor resistivo se toma un voltaje de referencia (AC_DET) que se verá alterado por la caída de tensión que genera la resistencia de la lámpara y será considerado como un error por el circuito, por lo tanto esto provocará que no arranque o que lo haga incorrectamente.
Esto era muy común encontrarlo en las fuentes de poder de los TV de plasma LG que usan un microcontrolador para detectar anomalías en varios sectores.
Sin embargo, en los TV actuales también se toma un voltaje desde el rectificador que pasa por una serie de resistencias y sirve como tensión primaria de arranque para el circuito principal de la fuente de poder.
Así que, si no hay corto circuito en el sector primario, la lámpara en serie no sirve para nada.
Bueno, tal vez un poco sí, podría servir como carga para comprobar la estabilidad de regulación de las tensiones secundarias.
Y ojo. No para para la fuente del Backlight.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 27, 2020)

Genial , muchas gracias a ambos por explicarme el porque y no solo simplemente indicarme el "hacerlo", aprecio mucho que usen su tiempo para ayudar a otros.
Retiré la lámpara en serie y con ello me puse a medir voltajes: el de 5v aparece brevemene pero por momentos cae a 0v  ( la mayoria del tiempo se estabiliza en 3V), el de 12V aparece brevemente pero también luego desaparece, el de 32 no supera los 8v (es el único que no llega a su voltaje en ningún momento ), el de 24V es el mas estable de todos. Hay algo en común que tiene todos los voltajes : Cuando la fuente hace el zumbido que les comentaba es cuando se estabilizan brevemente los voltajes, luego empiezan a caer o desaparecer.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 27, 2020)

Todo parece indicar que existe un problema en el circuito PFC.
¿Qué voltaje tiene la línea DC400V?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 27, 2020)

Cuando me dispuse nuevamente a medir los voltajes me encuentro que ahora todos ellos están presentes, conecté la fuente a la TV para probarla y ahora está funcionando correctamente todas las funciones. Estoy feliz y enojada diría Rafa Gorgoy jaja . Asumo que tengo algún falso contacto.
De momento la dejaré funcionando largo tiempo,  probaré que todas las funciones estén OK, y si es así repasaré nuevamente soldaduras y la entregaré.


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Las abuelitas que llevan los televisores al taller de servicio estarían orgullosas con este diagnóstico: "la falla es algo simple, sólo tiene un cablecito suelto" .


----------



## Adrian994 (May 27, 2020)

También estan la que dicen " es una pavada seguramente, salio poquito humo, o solo salió humo blanco y  no negro por suerte".

Con respecto a ésta reparación quisiera agregar que  en éste foro encontré un muy buen material que explica a la perfección como funciona ésta fuente con lujo de detalles ,me lo leí y comprendi y  ya estaba listo para darle con todo a la reparación , pero " lastimosamente anduvo  jaja.
Adjunto dicho material por si en el futuro a alguien le resulta útil.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 27, 2020)

Muchachos creo que canté victoria antes de tiempo. La tv funcionó correctamente como 5 horas correctamente, luego de la nada dejó de encender. Probe nuevamente solo la fuente ,sin el resto de los circuitos, y los voltajes están OK , pero en la fuente de 32V noto que llega a 30 .
Al conectar nuevamente la Tv al resto del circuito y darle al botón de encendido el led del frente de la Tv cambia de rojo a verde brevemente pero no termina de encender, también al presionar el botón de encendido en el Pin 2  (PW_ON) del conector K602  noto que aparece 1.2V brevemente y luego cae a 0V (asumo que es el estado alto), pero sigue apareciendo sólo 5v de Stby y el resto ninguno.


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Al conectar nuevamente la Tv al resto del circuito y darle al botón de encendido el led del frente de la Tv cambia de rojo a verde brevemente pero no termina de encender, también al presionar el botón de encendido en el Pin 2  (PW_ON) del conector K602  noto que aparece 1.2V brevemente y luego cae a 0V (asumo que es el estado alto), pero sigue apareciendo sólo 5v de Stby y el resto ninguno.



Hay que tener en cuenta que esa desconexión por protección se da con la mainboard conectada.

Dices que al probar la fuente sola entrega todos los voltajes, con la salvedad que entrega 30v en lugar de 32v según está serigrafiado. A mi no me parece crítica esa falta de 2v. 

Me atrevería a decir muy a la rápida que tienes un problema en la mainboard. Tendrías que ver si algún componente se recalienta excesivamente luego de un tiempo de uso. Si tuvieras un localizador de fallas (esa nieve en spray que se usa en electrónica) sería útil.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 27, 2020)

Paso a comentarles un gran error mio. Resulta que  no me percaté que siempre tuve la resistencia de 1K soldada al PIN PW_ON y el 5V Stby.  Es decir, la Fuente de la TV siempre estuvo activada entregando todos sus voltajes. Pero al ensamblar la fuente con el resto de los circuitos la tv sólo encendia  y apagaba cuando se preciona PW_ON ( por mas que siempre tuvo soldada la resitencia de 1k entre PW_ON y 5V). Al desoldar esa resistencia y colocar la fuente al resto de los circuitos sólo aparecen los 5V, el resto de los voltajes no aparecen. Me faltó aclarar eso en el Post anterior.
De igual manera hice ahora una prueba con el puente entre PW_ON y 5v , ahí la tv funciona brevemente y me puse a medir corriente en cada linea de voltaje que sale hacia la main board con la TV encendida.
En 5v---0,2 A
En 12v---0,32A
En 24v---5,46A (me parece muy elevada )
En 32v---0.13mA (queda siempre presente aunque se apague la tv)
Quité la linea de 24V para ver como reacciona la tv sin esa carga y de igual manera se apaga en el mismo tiempo (no sabría decir si es por falta de  esa alimentación hacia la main o por un corto en algun otro voltaje )


No noté nigún componente que caliente en particular, y lamentablemente no tengo el detector de fallas. Se que no es lo mismo pero usé un ventilador para refrigerar la placa pero no funcionó.
Otra idea que tengo es que tal vez la fuente tenga problemas al trabajar con cargas.


----------



## skynetronics (May 27, 2020)

Forzar el encendido de la fuente se hace para descartar problemas en la fuente. Nunca una fuente debe conectarse a una mainboard cuando la estás forzando a encender (mediante la resistencia entre PW_ON y los 5v), ya que te puedes cargar la mainboard.

Por lo que entiendo, los voltajes de la fuente están bien *si la pruebas sola*.

Esperemos que ese error no te haya costado caro. Debes partir estando 100% seguro que la fuente está OK. Para ello la mejor prueba que puedes hacer es probarla sola y comprobar sus voltajes idealmente con alguna carga dummy (digamos una ampolleta de vehículo de 12v x 21w en la salida de 12v y 2 ampolletas de esas mismas en serie para la salida de 24v).

Esta prueba con carga es importante, ya que algunas fuentes te pueden arrojar bien los voltajes de salida cuando no tienen carga, pero cuando las "estresas" (le conectas alguna carga) los voltajes se pueden caer notoriamente, lo que evidencia un problema en la fuente.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 28, 2020)

Soy conciente de que eso pudo haber hecho algun daño en la Main. Y ahora recordé que la primera vez que probé la fuente con el resto de los cirucitos fue sin la resistencia en PW_ON ( luego de cambiar condensadores desvalorizados y reparar soldaduras frias ) y me hacía la misma falla que me hace ahora .
Por otra parte les comento como respondieron los voltajes con  carga

*Conectando un foco de 12v x 21W en la linea de 12*
En 12v obtuve 10,8v
En 24v obtuve 26,3V ( creo que la fuente elevó su voltaje porque se le exijio mucho con el foco de 21w)
En 32v obtuve 29,5v

*Conectando dos focos en serie  de 12v x 21W en la linea de 24v*
En 12v obtuve 12v
En 24v obtuve 24v
En 32v obtuve 29,5v

Y otro dato, cuando le doy al botón de encendido en la linea 400V siempre se mantienen los 303v.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Y otro dato, cuando le doy al botón de encendido en la linea 400V siempre se mantienen los 303v.


Como lo mencioné anteriormente...


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Todo parece indicar que existe un problema en el circuito PFC.


Descarga la hoja de datos del controlador y revisa los voltajes de referencia.
Un voltaje irregular por lo general es provocado por resistencias devaluadas o un componente con fuga.
La tensión de referencia para el CI L6563 es de 2.5V. (Terminal 1)
Revisar R615, R616, R621 y R622

Lo que sigue es electrónica básica. (Funcionamiento del divisor de tensión)


----------



## Adrian994 (May 28, 2020)

Realicé unas mediciones de voltajes en los pines de Referencia de voltaje
Los pines que indican que hay algún problema en la fuente según leí son  el *PIN4 *(voltaje menor a 1,7V)y el  *PIN7 *(Voltaje normal desde 0,2V hasta 2,5V)  ,además el *PIN10 *(trabaja en el rango 0,52V hasta 0,6V). El PIN 8 es para señalizacion de fallas  y se activa ya sea un voltaje por encima de 2.5V en PFC_OK (PIN7)  o un voltaje por encima de 1.7V en CS (PIN4).

*Medidas encontradas*
*-PIN 1*
Tiene 1,2V siempre presentes ( creo que está OK porque el divisor debería de entregar los 2.5v sólo cuando la PFC entrega los 400v).
Medí las resistencias R615, R616, R621 y R622  y estan OK

*-PIN 4*
Tiene voltaje oscilante mínimo , siempre muy bajo ( rondando los 0.01v)
Medí las resistencias R635 esta OK, pero R634 debería de ser 0,33 Ohm pero tiene 0,70 Ohm . Y R633 debería de ser también de 0,33 Ohm  pero tiene 0,75 Ohm . Podrian éstas dos resistencias de bajo valor causarme que prácticamente no tenga voltaje en el Pin 4 ? O simplemente no seria posible detectar alli voltaje  por ser también la entrada  al comparador PWM ?.

*-PIN 7*
Tiene estables 2.2v  
Medí las resistencias R619, R620, R626, R624, R625, R626,  y todos estaban OK


*-PIN 10*
En Stby 1,4V  ( de igual manera no activa la PFC por el valor de voltaje en el PIN 4
Al darle al botón de encendido baja 0,2v


Como ven tengo muchas dudas  jaja, les agradecería que me puedan orientar un poco al respecto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 28, 2020)

No nada más es medir componentes pasivos como las resistencias y los capacitores, también existen componentes activos como los diodos y los transistores.
En cierta ocasión tuve un problema de PFC en una fuente de poder LG.
Debería entregar 392V con el PFC activo y solo existían 280V.
Analizando el circuito encontré que Q121 siempre estaba en estado de conducción.
Retirando una terminal de ZD121 la polarización de Q121 continuaba, así que solo quedaba el otro sector.
El daño estaba en el diodo Zener ZD122 que tenía fuga, y era el único causante de polarizar al transistor cuando no debería estarlo.
Si pones atención en el esquema adjunto, verás que la muestra de voltaje también proviene de un divisor de tensión.

Son fuentes muy distintas porque esta que reparé tiene un mayor número de protecciones, pero a final de cuentas el funcionamiento es el mismo.



Adrian994 dijo:


> les agradecería que me puedan orientar un poco al respecto.


Tienes que analizar las etapas, y con las hojas de datos de los circuitos y el diagrama, será más fácil encontrar la falla.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 29, 2020)

Gracias* D@rkbytes *el aporte de tu experiencia, la verdad que me ayudó eso de ir separando etapas de la TV pero de igual manera aún no logro encontrar la falla encontré una anomalía.
Se suponde que al darle la orden  de encendido Q613 y Q607  empiecen a conducir , Q607 debe de activar el optoacoplador  D652 y con ello active la base del Q606 ( por cierto lo medi y no marca fugas ) para que con ello se alimente el L6563 ,pero nunca conduce el optoacoplador D652 , por si las dudas reemplacé el opto pero no obtuve respuesta.  Lo que si noto es que el optoacoplador D652 es que en la pata 4 en stby 20v y cuando le doy la orden de encendido sube a 25v pero no tengo voltaje en la pata 3, por ende  en la base el Q606.
El optoacoplador  D651 si conduce durante la orden de encendido y noto en el C6006 que en stby tiene 32V y cuando doy la orden de encendido  sube a 37v mientras dura la orden de encendido.
No tengo 12v ni 24v. y noto que el D650 no tiene niguna voltaje entre las patas 3 y 4.
Además en el Q609 en su base tengo 5v y cuando le doy la orden de encendido sube a 0,05v. Luego quité el D608 ( que viene del Pin 8 del l6763 y se coloca en alto para apagar la fuente principal ) es decir, quite la protección y no hubo resultado. Por último retiré el Q609 ( que se encarga de llevar a estado bajo a PW_ON en caso de fallas ) pero tampoco obtuve resultados.
Adjunto imagen de la fuente


----------



## skynetronics (May 29, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Gracias* D@rkbytes *el aporte de tu experiencia, la verdad que me ayudó eso de ir separando etapas de la TV pero de igual manera aún no logro encontrar la falla encontré una anomalía.
> Se suponde que al darle la orden  de encendido Q613 y Q607  empiecen a conducir , Q607 debe de activar el optoacoplador  D652 y con ello active la base del Q606 ( por cierto lo medi y no marca fugas ) para que con ello se alimente el L6563 ,pero nunca conduce el optoacoplador D652 , por si las dudas reemplacé el opto pero no obtuve respuesta.  Lo que si noto es que el optoacoplador D652 es que en la pata 4 en stby 20v y cuando le doy la orden de encendido sube a 25v pero no tengo voltaje en la pata 3, por ende  en la base el Q606.
> El optoacoplador  D651 si conduce durante la orden de encendido y noto en el C6006 que en stby tiene 32V y cuando doy la orden de encendido  sube a 37v mientras dura la orden de encendido.
> No tengo 12v ni 24v. y noto que el D650 no tiene niguna voltaje entre las patas 3 y 4.
> ...



¿Todas estas pruebas las estás haciendo con la fuente sola en tu banco de trabajo o con la mainboard conectada a la fuente? Lo mejor sería que estés con la fuente sola en este momento, ya que el colega te había comentado que probablemente tienes un problema en el PFC, ya que no se está reforzando el voltaje con los 390v que debería tener en condiciones normales.

¿Qué voltaje tienes en C640 cuando la fuente está en stand-by?
¿Qué voltaje tienes en C617 cuando le das la orden de encendido?

En esos dos casos, debes medir entre los extremos del condensador en cuestión.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Se supone que al darle la orden de encendido Q613 y Q607 empiecen a conducir, Q607 debe de activar el optoacoplador D652 y con ello active la base del Q606 ( por cierto lo medí y no marca fugas ) para que con ello se alimente el L6563, pero nunca conduce el optoacoplador D652
> Por si las dudas reemplacé el opto pero no obtuve respuesta.
> Lo que si noto es que el optoacoplador D652 es que en la pata 4 en stby 20v y cuando le doy la orden de encendido sube a 25v pero no tengo voltaje en la pata 3, por ende en la base el Q606.


Me parece que estás como a 3 cuadras del desfile.
El controlador PFC es el IC609 (L6599) que por cierto, los nombres de los pines no coinciden con los de la hoja de datos.
Esto puede ocasionar una mala interpretación del funcionamiento, y por eso es recomendable consultar la hoja de datos.

Mira la hoja de datos del L6599 y verás que tiene varias protecciones.
Pero centra tu atención en la etapa de IC610 que es similar al TL431

Nota: Tener en cuenta que en un opto acoplador las lecturas no se hacen siempre con la misma masa.
Por ejemplo: Del lado del diodo la masa será el negativo del puente rectificador y del lado del transistor la masa será el negativo del secundario o tierra de chasís.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 29, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Qué voltaje tienes en C640 cuando la fuente está en stand-by?
> ¿Qué voltaje tienes en C617 cuando le das la orden de encendido?
> 
> En esos dos casos, debes medir entre los extremos del condensador en cuestión.


Las pruebas las estaba haciendo conectada con la main 🤦‍♂️

C640 18v estando en Stby  , y cuando le doy activación en PW_ON 16,9
C617 14V cuando le doy activación en PW_ON.




D@rkbytes dijo:


> Me parece que estás como a 3 cuadras del desfile.



Si no son mas jaja


D@rkbytes dijo:


> El controlador PFC es el IC609 (L6599) que por cierto, los nombres de los pines no coinciden con los de la hoja de datos.
> Esto puede ocasionar una mala interpretación del funcionamiento, y por eso es recomendable consultar la hoja de datos.


De una , gracias por orientarme en cuanto a eso.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> Nota: Tener en cuenta que en un opto acoplador las lecturas no se hacen siempre con la misma masa.


Si , en eso si ocupaba cada tierra correspondiente.


----------



## skynetronics (May 29, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Las pruebas las estaba haciendo conectada con la main 🤦‍♂️



Entonces para que vayamos confirmando bien (para no tener que estar haciendo trabajos innecesariamente): si tienes la fuente sola en tu banco de trabajo (sin la main conectada) y simulas el PW_ON ¿sigues sin tener 390v en el PFC?

Porque si tienes 14v en C617 cuando le das al PW_ON, entonces en base al esquema está recibiendo alimentación tanto IC602 (pin 14) como IC603 (pin 12).

Es tedioso tener que hacer estas preguntas varias veces, pero es necesario seguir una metodología lógica para reparar una fuente y así no enfocarse innecesariamente en otras zonas.

Edit: Supongo que en base a lo que dices en el #21, los 12v y 24v están OK, así que partimos del supuesto que ese oscilador está OK, el tema es centrarse en el PFC si es que sigues sin tener los 390v al simular encendido *con la fuente sola*.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 29, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Entonces para que vayamos confirmando bien (para no tener que estar haciendo trabajos innecesariamente): si tienes la fuente sola en tu banco de trabajo (sin la main conectada) y simulas el PW_ON ¿sigues sin tener 390v en el PFC?
> 
> Porque si tienes 14v en C617 cuando le das al PW_ON, entonces en base al esquema está recibiendo alimentación tanto IC602 (pin 14) como IC603 (pin 12).



Cuando tengo la fuente sola en el banco de trabajo y simulo la orden de encendido si tengo todos los voltajes.
Pero cuando la conecto a la Main no se activa el PFC. Ahí ocurre lo que comentaba en el Post 23.

En resumen conectada a la Main y presionando el botón de encendido solo tengo 303v en el PFC. 
Y cuando tengo la fuente en el banco de trabajo y simulo la orden de encendido si tengo los 400V y el resto de voltajes.

La verdad agradezco la paciencia y orientación a ambos, porque no estoy seguro  donde atacar o trabajar puntualmente ante ésta falla.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> En resumen conectada a la Main y presionando el botón de encendido solo tengo 303v en el PFC.
> *Y cuando tengo la fuente en el banco de trabajo y simulo la orden de encendido si tengo los 400V y el resto de voltajes.*
> 
> La verdad agradezco la paciencia y orientación a ambos, porque no estoy seguro  donde atacar o trabajar puntualmente ante ésta falla.



Ese detalle era importante mencionarlo en el #21, nos hubiéramos ahorrado tiempo y posteos, jaja.

Entonces, si con la fuente sola sí se activa el PFC en 390v y sí se activan todos los voltajes del secundario (5v, 12v, 24v y 32v) entonces para mí *la fuente está descartada*, ya que es la mainboard la que no tiene la capacidad de activar el PFC con la orden de encendido y reforzarla en modo potencia.

Lo de la paciencia no te preocupes, pero este posteo no sólo debe servirte a ti, sino que a cualquier usuario que lea la discusión o quiera crear un thread en el futuro, y es que cuando se proporciona información *no se deben escatimar los detalles de las condiciones en las que estás haciendo las pruebas*.

Ahora queda ver si en la mainboard falló algún conversor DC-DC, o directamente el micro. Simplemente tendrías que ponerte a medir los voltajes y buscar cortos hacia la línea de tierra.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 30, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> El controlador PFC es el IC609 (L6599) que por cierto, los nombres de los pines no coinciden con los de la hoja de datos.
> Esto puede ocasionar una mala interpretación del funcionamiento, y por eso es recomendable consultar la hoja de datos.


Corrijo este comentario.
El controlador PFC sí es el circuito L6563, no había visto la circuitería de L601.
Ese diagrama parece estar hecho por principiantes en proteus. 


Adrian994 dijo:


> En resumen conectada a la Main y presionando el botón de encendido solo tengo 303v en el PFC.


¿Ya revisaste el divisor de tensión conformado por R619, R620, R624, R625 y R626?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Entonces, si con la fuente sola sí se activa el PFC en 390v y sí se activan todos los voltajes del secundario (5v, 12v, 24v y 32v) entonces para mí *la fuente está descartada*, ya que es la mainboard la que no tiene la capacidad de activar el PFC con la orden de encendido y reforzarla en modo potencia.
> 
> No sé si es relevante, pero noto ( con la Main conectada) que en la salida de 32v que está más cercana al transformador cuando presiono la orden de encendido el voltaje se eleva a 36v y vuelve a caer cuando PW_ON se pone en estado bajo. Ahí no tengo la salida de 32 a la Main porque no conduce Q612.
> Algo similar ocurre en el Optoacoplador D651 , mientras dure el pulso alto de PW_ON en la pata 3 de 20v se eleva a 25v , cuando cae el pulso vuelve a 20v






skynetronics dijo:


> Ahora queda ver si en la mainboard falló algún conversor DC-DC, o directamente el micro. Simplemente tendrías que ponerte a medir los voltajes y buscar cortos hacia la línea de tierra.


En ese caso como tendría que medir los voltajes, ya que la fuente no se activa cuando está con la Main, o directamente ocupo una fuente externa?.



D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Ya revisaste el divisor de tensión conformado por R619, R620, R624, R625 y R626?



Si, esas resistencias median bien según el valor del diagrama.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

En el post #25 dices esto:



Adrian994 dijo:


> No tengo 12v ni 24v.



Cabría aclarar que no tienes los 12v ni 24v, así como tampoco el PFC cuando dabas la orden de encendido *con la mainboard conectada*, pero como ya probaste que con la fuente sola si tienes todos los voltajes OK, entonces yo me centraría en la mainboard.

Cuando tenías conectado todo (fuente, mainboard, etc), ¿no revisaste con el "dedómetro" si había algún IC con exceso de temperatura *en la mainboard? *

Podrías medir qué voltaje tienes en PW_ON antes de presionar power y cuando le presionas power *con la mainboard conectada* e indicar qué cambios de estado tiene ese pin (si el voltaje pasa de 0 a X volts y si se mantiene en el voltaje o si vuelve a caer a 0, si está oscilante, etc).

Ahora bien, antes de meterle voltajes con una fuente externa, yo buscaría cortos en la mainboard en las líneas de 12v, 24v o en algunas de las sub-fuentes en referencia a tierra chassis.

Considerando que hubo un error en las pruebas (forzar el encendido de la fuente, aún cuando se mantenía con la mainboard conectada según lo describes en el #19) yo sospecharía seriamente de la main.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

Cuando tengo la Main conectada y presiono el botón de encendido en PW_ON tengo 1.2V unos breves segundos y luego cae a 0V 
Me fijé y no encontré ningún componente que haya elevado la temperatura más de lo normal. Pero si recuerdo haber tomando la corriente de cada línea , y en la de 24V tenía un consumo de poco más de 4A, que por ahí voy a empezar a buscar cortos.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Entonces la mainboard intenta mandar el pulso de encendido a PW_ON (al pasar de 0 a 1.2v) pero se protege (al caer de 1.2 a 0v). Probablemente tendrás que buscar cortos en las líneas de 12v y 24v y ver qué pillas ahí.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

Recién estoy trabajando nuevamente sobre ésta TV y es importante aclarar que la fuente alimenta a la placa del sintonizador directamente , y al sintonizador se "acopla"  la main a travez de unos conectores. Bien, cuando está solo el sintonizador conectado no se encuentra ningún corto, pero cuando "acoplo" la main al sintonizador ahí si se nota un corto solamente en la linea de 5v, el resto de las lineas marcan OK . Les comento que todas esas mediciones la hice con el Multímetro  en la sección de diodos. Lo raro es que estando Stby los 5v estan OK ( por mas que marca en corto )

Cuando tenga novedades  , o dudas , comentaré nuevamente.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Llegado a este punto, yo preferiría recomendar que cambies la mainboard completa. 

Lo más probable es que tengas un corto en el micro. Igual es bueno que primero agotes las posibilidades para ver si tienes algún corto en algún condensador SMD o algún regulador malo. En caso contrario, no tienes más opción que reemplazar placa completa (la verde me refiero).


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> Llegado a este punto, yo preferiría recomendar que cambies la mainboard completa.
> 
> Lo más probable es que tengas un corto en el micro. Igual es bueno que primero agotes las posibilidades para ver si tienes algún corto en algún condensador SMD o algún regulador malo. En caso contrario, no tienes más opción que reemplazar placa completa (la verde me refiero).



El problema es que éste modelo de tv es muy viejo y seria casi imposible conseguir la main . Intentaré encontrar el componente causante del corto , y si no es posible ver con el cliente si acepta comprar otra main.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2020)

Unifiqué el tema con otro del mismo problema.

La placa podés preguntar por aqui : Compra-Venta de REPUESTOS de LED-LCD en Buenos aires-Argentina


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unifiqué el tema con otro del mismo problema.
> 
> La placa podés preguntar por aqui : Compra-Venta de REPUESTOS de LED-LCD en Buenos aires-Argentina


Genial !  


Estuve fijandome en la tarjeta main y encontré la mayoría de los capacitores electrolíticos en corto, o mejor dicho sus extremos en corto, ya que medí las puntas del microprocesador y el 90% estan a tierra , así que evidentemente es el Micro.
Lo extraño es que si conecto todas las placas a la tv y fuerzo la orden de encendido (dejando un puente entre PW_ON y 5v STBY)  la tv queda encendida un buen tiempo que a veces es aleatorio . La mayoria de las veces se apaga en segundos, pero cuando logra funcionar lo hace por horas..
Ojalá encuentre la main, y el cliente acepte el presupuesto.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Lo extraño es que si conecto todas las placas a la tv y fuerzo la orden de encendido (dejando un puente entre PW_ON y 5v STBY)  la tv queda encendida un buen tiempo que a veces es aleatorio .



Eso es porque con ese corto en el micro, éste no tiene la capacidad de funcionar en forma autónoma y necesitas "forzarlo" con el puente para el encendido, pero por favor, *no hagas más eso de forzar la fuente con la main conectada* a menos que quieras estar comprando mainboards para todos los TV que te lleguen al taller . 

Ojalá el cliente te acepte el presupuesto para ver si este caso termina bien 🙃. Suerte.


----------



## Adrian994 (May 30, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> , pero por favor, *no hagas más eso de forzar la fuente con la main conectada* a menos que quieras estar comprando mainboards para todos los TV que te lleguen al taller .


Jaja. Solo fue por una desatención , pero puede pasar digo Tusam .
Según me comenta el cliente está TV ya pasó por dos técnicos y no podian reparar la fuente. El problema original era que dejó de encender porque le cayó un rayo.

Aclaro que cuando llego está TV al taller ya venía con el Viper y el Optoacoplador de la fuente de Standby cambiados pero la fuente no entregaba ningún voltaje. Lo que yo hice fue repasar soldaduras frías y cambiar el C655 que estaba desvalorizado. Con ello entregó los 5v la fuente.


----------



## skynetronics (May 30, 2020)

Considerando que el cliente ya hizo pasar este TV antes por otros técnicos (y probablemente dejaron la TV más mal que bien), quizás ya no le quiera meter más pasta al TV, jaja. 

Al menos ya sabemos que después de que revisaste y reparaste la fuente, ahora está OK esa etapa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2020)

Adrian994 dijo:


> Estuve fijandome en la tarjeta main y encontré la mayoría de los capacitores electrolíticos en corto


 
Entiendo que los mediste soldados . . .  por que no le cambiás TODOS los electrolíticos a esa placa ?


----------



## Adrian994 (May 31, 2020)

Podría intentarlo . Ya que son solo 16 capacitores que están totalmente en corto. El resto de ellos tienen baja resistencia. 
Podría ir retirando los más críticos y ver si retirar alguno de ellos desaparecen el resto de los cortos.


----------



## Adrian994 (Jun 1, 2020)

Buenas , tengo novedades sobre la reparación de la Main de ésta Tv, encontré en corto la linea de 3.3V , 2.5V y 1.8V , fui retirando reguladores pero el corto seguí y lo único que queda despues de los reguladores que coincida con éstas tres linea de voltajes es el micro. Así que con ello no sería posible reparar la main.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2020)

Probaste de pedirla aqui : Compra-Venta de REPUESTOS de LED-LCD en Buenos aires-Argentina


----------



## Adrian994 (Jun 1, 2020)

Aún no me aceptan la solicitud.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Acabo de arreglar esa fuente con el mismo problema , con ésta solución : Sanyo LCD-32XH4 chassis UH2-L - Fuente sin los 12v y 24v - Planetatecnico



*Definitivamente ese capacitor es el "cancer" de ésta fuente* , tengo dos de éstos tv , uno andando y el otro de muleto , uno se había quemado y estaba usando el muleto . . . . con eso de que "mañana lo arreglo" . . . .

Ayer el muleto comenzó a hacer zumbido por el parlante , luego el zumbido se bajó , y hoy a la mañana murió.

Ambos hacían la falla de encender cambiando el color del led de rojo a verde y apagarse quedando en rojo nuevamente , comencé con la fuente que nunca había reparado y dicho capacitor estaba rajado , lo reemplacé cavernícolamente   y salió andando , aproveché y probé el otro tv con ésta fuente , salió andando así que confirmaba problema en la otra fuente.

Tomo la otra fuente y veo que anteriormente había reemplazado el capacitor de 471 x 2kV por dos en serie de 102 x 2kV , pensé que sería otro problema ya que había duplicado el valor de la aislación , antes de ponerme a medir nada  y en un gesto de extrema vagancia , por las dudas reemplacé también cavernícolamente dicho capacitor y la fuente y tv salió andando 

He visto que algunos brutalmente eliminan ese capacitor , cosa que no me parece para nada correcto. Ahora cuento porqué lo cavernícola , le puse unos viejísimos capacitores cerámicos de tv valvular de 100 x 5kV 😜

*P.D.:* arreglé dos tv en media hora


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 15, 2020)

Buenas, al fin pude conseguir la main para ésta tv, pero luego de funcionas unas horas la tv se apagó totalmente y ahora no tengo ni siquiera standby, realicé unas mediciones  y encontré OK el Mosfet Q601, reemplacé el VIPer53 proque tenía dudas pero sigo sin standby. Tengo los 300V en el Pin5 del Viper53 , pero no tengo nigún voltaje en su pata 7 (Vdd). Agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 15, 2020)

¿No tienes stand-by con la mainboard conectada a la fuente? 

Si mides voltaje stand-by con la fuente sola, ¿ahora sí lo tienes? Ese detalle es importante.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 15, 2020)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿No tienes stand-by con la mainboard conectada a la fuente?
> 
> Si mides voltaje stand-by con la fuente sola, ¿ahora sí lo tienes? Ese detalle es importante.


Disculpa , tenes todo la razón , no aclaré eso. No tengo Standby con la fuente sola


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok. Dices que no tienes voltaje en el pin 7 (VDD) del Viper53, pero, ¿estás midiendo este voltaje en referencia a la tierra caliente, verdad? Recuerda que estás midiendo voltaje en el primario.

Podrías anotar los voltajes que tienes en todos los pines del Viper53. Mide con cuidado y en referencia a la tierra caliente.

Revisa los componentes aledaños al Viper, ya que si no tienes los 5v de stand-by, tendrás que preocuparte de rehabilitarlos antes de pensar en cualquiera otra cosa con la fuente.


----------



## Adrian994 (Sep 16, 2020)

Hola, las mediciones las hago en tierra caliente, coloqué nuevamente el viper53 original  y ahora tengo 19V en la pata 7, en el secundario encontré reventado el Q609, lo reemplazé pero sigo igual sin tener voltaje en el secundario.
Hice una prueba, inytecté 5V en la salida de la fuente para ver como responde el optoacoplador  D651  y con ello medí voltaje en la pata 4 y 3 y no tenía nada, según tengo entendido debería de tener algo de voltaje allí. En la pata 1 del viper53 (Comp) tengo 0v , y según el datasheet del mismo  tengo que tener entre 0.45v a 4,35v para que trabaje el Viper.
Medí las tensiones con la fuente enchufada en el viper y obtuve las siguientes mediciones Pin1 0V, Pin2 19,2V, Pin3 0V, Pin4 0V, Pin5 312v, Pin6 0V, Pin7 19,2v, Pin8 0V. Además medí el Opto D652 en las pata 1 y 2 y tengo 3,5v  , en el D651 en sus patas 1 y 2 tengo 0V. 
Lo que me llama la atención es que en la Pata 2 (Orden ON/OFF) del K602  tengo -3,3V midiendo en tierra del secundario, no se de donde viene esa tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

Buéh les comento , ya saben que tengo tres de éstos , dos andando y uno "mortadela" para repuestos.

Resulta que comenzó a hacer unas finas rallitas chispeantes blancas y a perder definición hasta que quedó negro con esas chispitas de luz horizontales. Al enfriar se veía perfectamente y al rato hacía de nuevo lo mismo.

Si bien la falla parecía térmica , tema de soldaduras frías del micro , me dio mas la impresión que era un tema de falta de data , así que la idea era cambiar Tcom , pero antes limpié conectores del cable entre Main y Tcom y asunto solucionado , cómo una de las fichas tiene dos palanquitas a presión pertenecientes a las trabas y una andaba mal , directamente le cambié el cable del "mortadela" y solucionado !


----------

